# Mickey's Not So Scarey Halloween Party



## fluke (Jun 8, 2012)

I am planning a trip for early October and was wondering if anyone had info about the Halloween parties.  I know that the party starts at 7 PM but I was wondering if you can enter the park early - I know in the past they have allowed this at the Christmas party (I think at 4 PM)


----------



## Luanne (Jun 8, 2012)

I found this:

"The special party ticket does not allow you to enjoy the rides and attractions of the Magic Kingdom before the Party starts–you need a regular ticket for that (but typically you can get in as early as 4p, even though the ticket will say 7p.)"

Although I wonder once you are in the park how would anyone know you weren't supposed to be able to enjoy the rides and attractions?


----------



## JPrisco (Jun 8, 2012)

Luanne said:


> I found this:
> Although I wonder once you are in the park how would anyone know you weren't supposed to be able to enjoy the rides and attractions?



They put a special bracelet on you as you enter the park which allows you access after 7pm.  Suppose they could deny you rides before then if they see the bracelet, but I have never had an issue going on rides after entering at 4pm.


----------



## Dsauer1 (Jun 8, 2012)

We went last year to MNSS and guests with hard tickets get in at 4. Other park guests are carefully moved out of the park at 7 as cast members close pathways to separate lands to those without wrist bands.


----------



## fluke (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks - that is  the information I had , I was just seeking confirmation.


----------



## tlwmkw (Jun 10, 2012)

We have been and it is fun.  Not all rides are open but most of the big ones are and the lines are much smaller.  You can trick or treat around the park and meet some of the characters.  They have a special parade that is just for the party.  All the kids, and many adults too, will be dressed in costume- lots of princesses and jack sparrows when we were there.

If you go then do not use your hopper pass that day (do something else earlier in the day- swim at the resort or go to downtown disney) because you can enter the park as early as 4 pm and save your park ticket for another day.

Hope you enjoy it.

tlwmkw


----------



## fluke (Jun 10, 2012)

tlwmkw said:


> We have been and it is fun.  Not all rides are open but most of the big ones are and the lines are much smaller.  You can trick or treat around the park and meet some of the characters.  They have a special parade that is just for the party.  All the kids, and many adults too, will be dressed in costume- lots of princesses and jack sparrows when we were there.
> 
> If you go then do not use your hopper pass that day (do something else earlier in the day- swim at the resort or go to downtown disney) because you can enter the park as early as 4 pm and save your park ticket for another day.
> 
> ...



I was not aware that all the rides were not open - any specific ones anyone can recall that were closed?


----------



## BC Bum (Jun 10, 2012)

They always let you in early. I usually go at 5 to avoid the mad rush in and out at 7


----------



## ScubaKat (Jun 11, 2012)

We went last year and had no problems getting in around 4pm.  We spent the day as a resort day and showed up in the afternoon... I don't think we would go again.. at least not until dd gets older... the park days before then were all pretty quiet with not much of a line.. it was great from 4-6pm since regular park goers avoided MK since it would be a short day... after 7pm at the party it was PACKED!  Guess we were spoiled with the non-crowds all week and didn't find dealing with the crowds worth it during the party hours..


----------



## spencersmama (Jun 11, 2012)

fluke said:


> I was not aware that all the rides were not open - any specific ones anyone can recall that were closed?



I can't remember any specific ones that were closed. All the big, popular rides are open.  (For some reason, I keep thinking the enchanted tiki room was closed.) 



ScubaKat said:


> We went last year and had no problems getting in around 4pm.  We spent the day as a resort day and showed up in the afternoon... I don't think we would go again.. at least not until dd gets older... the park days before then were all pretty quiet with not much of a line.. it was great from 4-6pm since regular park goers avoided MK since it would be a short day... after 7pm at the party it was PACKED!  Guess we were spoiled with the non-crowds all week and didn't find dealing with the crowds worth it during the party hours..



Funny, I have had the exact opposite experience.  Weekend party days tend to be busier, though.  I have always gone on a Thursday or Sunday night.  I have annual passes to the parks, but I have gone to the special party events a few times.  (I prefer Halloween over Christmas.  It's fun to be a kid again and trick-or-treat.  I brought my daughter and a few friends to the pirate and princess party when they were 8 or 9 and they loved it.  They handed out pirate themed items.)  

I tend to go to these special events when I have a visitor from out of town.  We have been able to do the whole MK.  Even Space Mountain is less than a 10 minute wait.  Cost wise, it generally beats buying a one day pass.  

A couple caveats - 1. The first time I went, my son was young, maybe 2 or 3, and slept through the whole party.  If you have a little one, make sure he or she will be able to stay awake for it.  2. It can still be really hot in October, so don't plan on a heavy costume.  3. I seem to remember dining was limited, so you may want to ask about what is available.  I think we came in early and ate at Crystal Palace before the park closed for regular day visitors.


----------

